# best way to dry



## Aaronw (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first time growing, my plants are still vegging. There is about 14 hours of light still where I live...I believe they will sex very soon and begin flowering. My question is once they are ready to be picked and dried, what is the best way to go about it. I only have 6 plants and do not expect more than half a pound...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Aa

Many people use different ways, i put mine up in my loft hung on string and simply leave them alone for 3 weeks, some use paper bags, some fast dry, some the top of the monitor, its a question best asked again when your nearing harvest because you will forget all the answers you get to this question by that time lmao

Hippy


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Hippy is right. There are many ways and I think it's a matter of personal preference. 

I use two methods. If you are looking for more of a commercial look, you might want to try the paper bag method. If it is all personal smoke you might want to hang dry it. Either way, make sure you give it plenty of time to cure. Curring makes a *huge* differance! Foodsaver bags are good for commercial buds and Rubbermaid containers, buckets and mason jars are good for personal. 

I've made drying racks and they seem to be ok but you need to remember. The more physical contact you have with the buds, the more resin you are going to lose.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2007)

:yeahthat: about curing, its very important if you want good home smoke, it increases potency by upto 25%, so wise words from Haze.


----------



## SFC (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know that curing increases THC at all, but it does make a huge difference in the quality of the smoke. No one can argue that.


----------

